# Well, I have 5 more babies lol!



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

So, back in March a bird built a nest in the roof of the girls barn. Then, laid 5 eggs, and just sat o them all day everyday. They are a male and a female who would take turns lol. Well, all 5 eggs hatched!!!! If this wasn't enough, NOW we have a mama squirrel living in the roof of our front porch with babies!!! Babies everywhere Lol. Also, my aunt is hatching about 60 more chicks for us.....🤦


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Feed me, they are cute.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Dandy Hill Farm @KY Goat Girl @Goatastic43 @Rancho Draco


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Aw 😍😍😍. Well, they'll be cute in a couple weeks anyways


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Aw 😍😍😍. Well, they'll be cute in a couple weeks anyways


I really want to hold one of the baby squirrels lol. But, I'm not gonna mess with them as I just don't like messing with baby wild animals.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Aww, they wanted some food! How rude you didn't bring anything for them. 😜🤣 They are starting to get cute though! 


Lil Boogie said:


> I really want to hold one of the baby squirrels lol. But, I'm not gonna mess with them as I just don't like messing them baby wild animals.


How old are the baby squirrels? Any chance you could get a picture of them too?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Aww, they wanted some food! How rude you didn't bring anything for them. 😜🤣 They are starting to get cute though!
> 
> How old are the baby squirrels? Any chance you could get a picture of them too?


I might can.... If mama squirrel doesn't scratch my eyes out lol.. they are about a week old


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute baby birds. Don't hold the squirrels.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Aww what cute little babies. Do you know what kind of birds they are? Carolina wrens raise a few batches of chicks in our barn every year. They just had six chicks fledge. I've even seen them raise seven! I do have to be careful to keep the goats water buckets out of the way when it's fledging time because one year I found two chicks drowned in a bucket. 😔


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Not going to lol


ksalvagno said:


> Cute baby birds. Don't hold the squirrels.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Aww what cute little babies. Do you know what kind of birds they are? Carolina wrens raise a few batches of chicks in our barn every year. They just had six chicks fledge. I've even seen them raise seven! I do have to be careful to keep the goats water buckets out of the way when it's fledging time because one year I found two chicks drowned in a bucket. 😔


Phoebes is the breed. They are adorable!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Ahh I was going to guess phoebes based on the nest! There's a phoebe nest in my alternate pasture barn.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Ahh I was going to guess phoebes based on the nest! There's a phoebe nest in my alternate pasture barn.


I love them!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww they’re…..well they’ll be cute one day I guess


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I love it when I make a noise and they open their mouths.  Then they close them and I make another noise and they all open again.  They will be cute one day.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Your so funny @Lil Boogie lol congrats   

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## AmyM505 (9 mo ago)

Don't you love Spring? New life all around.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Feed me, mommy, feed me!!! 😆


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I don't have any bird nests I can see (you are lucky) but I can hear them. There is one in the wall outside my bedroom.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------

